# What to do on a rainy day.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Set up one of the 9000G Mecs fill the bottles with powder and shot. Set a bucket full of cleaned hulls beside the loader on the left side. Fill the tray with primers and set a box full of wads on the right hand side.

I chose 20ga today since that is what we use most often and I have close to a 1000 hulls in different stages of clean. I store them in 5 gallon buckets with a cover. Chuck doesn't reload so I get all his once fired hulls which I don't tumble as they are pretty clean. I have two five gallon pails full of them.

I run the press as a grabber because the timing is off and I have not been able to resolve the issue. I need to one of these rainy days pack it up and send it to Mec to be reconditioned any way, the sizeing fingers probably should be replaced.

My son was shooting a 20 in the 1990's when I bought the 9000G as was I about one round a week.
I have loaded a lot of rounds with it.

Ran out of wads so remove the 20 ga press and set the 12 ga 9000G in place. Repete setting a bucket of tumbled hulls on the left side, fill the primer tray and set a box of wads on the right. 
the timeing is set just right on this press and I crank out 100 in a very short time. Refill the primer tray and wad box and start in again. this time I need to go slower. Not sure where I got these burgandy Federal hulls but some are split at the mouth.

I know they are not mine as I don't buy federal shot shells. I buy nothing but Remington STS or Nitro ammo for clays. I buy Remington gun club ammo for hunting although I don't use the 12 to hunt with much any longer.

Doesn't take but a hour and a half maybe and I have went thru 600 primers for the 12 ga.
Believe I am going to start useing one of the 12's for clays for a while.

 Al


----------

